

Demasking Google Users with a Timing Attack - tectonic
http://blog.andrewcantino.com/blog/2014/09/04/demasking-google-users-with-a-timing-attack/?hn

======
tectonic
Some previous Google security research I worked on (and got paid for):
[http://blog.andrewcantino.com/blog/2011/12/14/hacking-
google...](http://blog.andrewcantino.com/blog/2011/12/14/hacking-google-for-
fun-and-profit/)

------
gojomo
Can you put images in Google Drive, so that successful accesses wouldn't just
be faster, but also display differently (and not fire the onError)?

